# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  عنوآن يومي ...

## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم

/ 
\
/
\
/

فكره الموضوع

مثل ماهو باين في العنوان

كل شخص يحط عنوان الى يومه

اتمنى التفاعل

بوكيه جوري لكم

تحياتي


همسة آلم

----------

دمعة على السطور (12-23-2010), 

رنيم الحب (12-23-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (12-28-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..~

صباح التميز : )







*" مَتاهة ْ . .!*



همسة ألم
حِجر الورق أشتاق أن يُناغي حرفك ..كثيراً
رائعة كما كُنتِ غالية ..
اتمنى أن يغترف من غديركِ الجميع هنا...

موفقة بالحُسينْ
بعين المولى ..

----------


## رنيم الحب

*فكرة رآآئعة جدآآ ..* 
*جميل أن نبدأ يومنآآ بعنوآآن مـــــآآ .. كتعبير عما نوده إنجآزه في ذلك اليوم ..*
*وبما أنه اليوم الخميس ويوم إجآآزة للجميع* 
*فأنا اليوم مرتبطة فقط مع جمآعة الحجة لخدمة الحسين عليه السلآم* 
*وعنوآآني اليوم..~* 
*(أقبلي يامهدي .. !)*
*غـآليتي ..* 
***همسة ألم*** 
*كل الشكر لهذآ المحتوى الرآآئع* 
*وأتمنى أن أرى عنآوين كل الأعضآآء هنـــــــآآ ..* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيــآآتي القلبية..* 
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## همسة ألم

حبيبتي دمعه على السطور 

حروفي آشد آشتيآق لآن تعآنق صدر حروفك 


كما كنتِ نورك يضئ الصفحآآآت 


سعيدهـ بوجودك الرآئع 


كوني بخيـــر ....

----------


## همسة ألم

غآالية قلبي رنيـــم ،، 

شذى عطرك 

طغى على المكآآن ،،،

رآئعٌ كروعه روحك 



آسئلكِ الدعآء عزيزتي 


شكرا لمروركـ ولحروفك الطيبهـ

----------


## همسة ألم

عنوآن يومي 

(( تهرب من المستقبل !))

----------


## همسة ألم

(( سعآإدهـ غآمرهـ ))

----------


## همسة ألم

عنوآن يومي 

(( آدفعُ ثمن ضحكتي بدموع حارق))

----------


## نبراس،،،

*عنوان يومي 
تفائل بالخير لتجده 
*

----------


## فرح

همسة الــــــم ..
الفكره جدا راااائعه 
وعنواااان يومي ..
الامل ..
تسلمين يالغلا

----------


## ليلاس

* رووووووعهـ الفكرة ..*

*تسسسلمي غناااتي ..*

*ع الطرح المميز ..*

*لا خلا و لاعدم .."~*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*لنرفع راية الحق 

موفقة هموس
الش وهشة عالمسن
*

----------


## همسة ألم

عنآون يومي كآن 

(( دمعه خلف ستار الضحك ))

----------


## همسة ألم

نبرآس ،،، فرح ،، ليلآس ،، عفآآآآف 



تسسلمووو والله منووورين المكآن يالغوآلي 

لآعدمت طلتكم الحلوه 

موفقين بحق دم الحسين

----------


## همسة ألم

عفآف

مايحوشك غااالي يالغااااليه 
بس والله هالكتني الاختبارات والبحوث والواجبات 

دعوااااتك

----------


## ليلاس

*لستُ سوآ أسطورة ..!!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بداية مشواااااااار

----------


## همسة ألم

تضحيهـ لأجل صديق

----------


## همسة ألم

ياااعضاء الحلوين 
وووين تفآعلكم ؟!!!!

----------


## دمعة على السطور

فـُصولْ . .!
أجواءٌها لـَيسَتْ بـِمَقاسِي..! . . ~





*دمعة على السطور*. .]

----------


## ليلاس

*ضآئعة بين تلك الطيآت ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امنيتي ان لا يحدث  :sad2:

----------


## فرح

عنواااان يوووومـــي ..
كــ شمس الشتاااااء..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تائهة في فكره

----------


## همسة ألم

سباتٌ بآعين مفتوحهـ !

----------


## همسة ألم

حلم يرآودني ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فكرة من بحر افكاري

----------


## همسة ألم

*خنجر يطعنُ قلبي الصغير ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلامة البك عمري همسة

قلبي ينتظر

----------


## رنيم الحب

*~*أشتيــــــــــــــآآقٌ يفتكُ بي إلى كربلآءِ الحُسينْ~**

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*سرحان فتاة*

----------


## همسة ألم

*عنوآن يومي


برهآن يخترق عتمت الكذب !*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حايرة ...ليش يادمعتي؟؟؟

----------


## رنيم الحب

يآرب السمـــــــــآآء .. !
أمطر على قلوبنا بالنقآءِ والطهـــــــــــــــــــآآرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابنة عمي 
رحلتي ولم اراك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يا رحمة الله الواسعة .........اشمليني*

----------


## همسة ألم

*رحمها الله برحمته ^^^^



عنوآن يومي


آفهموا آحاسيس ٌ سكنت دآخلي 


منورين شكرا لكل من مر من هنآ وآضافه بصمته المميزهـ*

----------


## لمعة

تفاءلوبالخيرتجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدوه 


فكره رائعــــــــــــــــــــــــه تسلمي

----------


## التوبي

*إنتظار الحجة*

*موضوع رائع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتظار الفرج

----------


## همسة ألم

:) 

لمعه ... التوبي 


بمقدار سعادتي لمروركم الرائع آشكركم ... 





عنوان يومي 


إبتسامه آلم

----------


## رنيم الحب

*عنوآن يومي ..~*

*أيا ربيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــعآآ ..!*
*أزرع ورودآآ في كل القلوووب ..*

----------


## قطرة عطاء

الهي واكحل ناظري بنظرة إليه

----------


## ليلاس

*معنى العطـــــــــــــــــآء ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

*عنوآن يومي


ليست مجرد دموع مرآهِقهـ ...!*

----------


## همسة ألم

عنوان يومي 

سآبتسم ،، سأضحك ... بدون خوف من حزن يصفع خذي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رغم الزحمة ...اني مبوسطة

----------


## همسة ألم

*عنوآن يومي .. 

شكرا لله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_كوب شاي ......... دافئ

_

----------


## همسة ألم

ههه مميز كالعاده  ^ـ^


عنوان يومي ... 


حزن غيمهـ

----------

عفاف الهدى (02-14-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

سابقى متفائله وسيبقى الامل رفيق دربي ~!*

----------

همسة ألم (02-15-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وردة ...............غير مسقية

*

----------


## همسة ألم

كان عنوان يومي

آجامل على نفسي .. حتى لاتسقط دمعي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يوم رمادي :huh:

----------


## همسة ألم

*عنوان يومي 
يوم بلا إحساس*

----------


## همسة ألم

يوم معتب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طريقة اصلاح

----------


## همسة ألم

إن شاء الله يكون 

إبتسامه لاتفارقني

----------


## همسة ألم

شوقٌ فآضــــــــــح ..!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لحظة انتظار

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مُحملة بالآمل*

----------


## همسة ألم

عنوان يومي 

آشتقت لكِ ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بسمتي مصباح لِأملي!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*انتظآر ليوم جمييل*

----------


## همسة ألم

دقآت قلب ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اندماج الارواح
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* عتــــــــــاب و لوم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عودة الأحباب

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*  لا زلت أنتظر رحمة ربي*

----------


## Hussain.T

^___^

عجبني مووضووعكم..!!

بسس ليش ما فيهـ تعليقآأإت على " العنوان اللي تكتبووه "

لا يكون ممنوع بسس..!

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* تفاؤل و أمل*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اغار عليك ...!

*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* أملاً أرتجيه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البحرين في قلبي :walla:

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

النصر قريب

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* إن غدٍ لناظره لقريب  !!
*

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## همسة ألم

ظهور الحق على آنفِ كل ظآلم ...

----------


## همسة ألم

حسيـن .. 

منور المكآن .. 
ماآتوقع إبداء الراي ممنوع *ــ* 

بإنتظآر عناوين آيامك .. 
أميره بإحساسي .. 
نوووورتي آختي .. 

أمنيات مجروحه 
عناوين آيامك جميلهـ ... 
تسسسلمين على المرور والرد اللطيف

^.^ سعدت لتواجدكم ...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربة الاحساس ...*

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حنــــــآن وشووق*

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في قلبي يا بحرين

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*راسي بغيابك شاب* ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
 جفاف المشاعر*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نصراا من الله وفتح قريب  ~
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انين القلب ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الفـرج قريب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربة الاحساس ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نبضة عشــــــــــــــــــــــــق *

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تكبيرة وفلآح*

----------


## ليلاس

*ح ــيرة رووح ..}*

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
قلبي يختارك حبيبه؟!!
*

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردة تعبانة :huh:

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

اااششش

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
بعثرة المشاعر
*

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

طوع امرك سيدي

----------

همسة ألم (03-20-2011)

----------


## همسة ألم

جلعني فداء لأنفاسكِ ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اريد نظرة رحمة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دمي ودموعي وإبتسامتي *

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

شرذمة ذكـري لهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردة ضائعة في زحمة المشاعر

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
وردهـ مشتاقه...!
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صفحة من واوراقي ....

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نبضة عشـــــــــــــــــــــــــق 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ملاذ السكووووووووووووون ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
هرووووووووووب
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حلمٌ يتحقق  ..!*

----------


## ليلاس

*ض ـيــآ إ آع ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملعقة عسل

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*الاشارات تغني اللبيب عن العبارات*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يومي آحساس   ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
مشاعر تائهه بين سطور حياتي
*

----------


## همسة ألم

ضياع حلمي البرئ ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سجادة صلاة :huh:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
  ساكن وينبض علي.....~سلاام الله عليك اابا الحسن 

*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*ويبقى الأمــــــــــل ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
ابتسامة رضا 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موسم الحصاد :amuse:

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

جريمـــــــة حـــــــب !
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربـــــــــــــــــــــة مشاعر ...!*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آنتظآر وفرج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
نبضة عشق 
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تقآرب آرواح  ..*

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

عنوان اليومي
(الصبر مفتاح الفرج)
الله يوفش اختى

في انتظار جددك

----------

همسة ألم (04-15-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*

بقايا قلب 

*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حب كالسرآب*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اول الغضب جنوووون آخره ندم ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*قطار العمر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((احاسيس مبعثرة...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وردة محمدية دابلة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*خدش المشاعر ....*

----------


## همسة ألم

عنوان يومي كان 

آنفاسٌ خـــــــآمله ...

----------


## أموله

*بـرِد ..............!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*دقات القلوووووب....*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آلم  *

----------


## سيناريو

موضوع جميل 
شكراً همسه

عنواني هو
مشتاااااااااقه لكم ولكن وقتي كله ليس لي ................


احبكم

----------

همسة ألم (04-20-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*برود الحب.....*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*من افشى سره ذخل المهم صدره ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*بعد العناء يأتي الجفاء؟!*

----------


## البو عزيزي

*العمل لايمكن إنهاءه في يوم واحد ... العمل لاينتهي ..*

----------

همسة ألم (04-20-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*انفاس الورد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عنوآني كل الحب ~*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى وحده

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فراغ عاطفي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عهد

----------


## همسة ألم

*عنوان يومي 


وأنقطع آخر خيط ..*

----------


## التوبي

*معرفه وإطلاع أمام القلاع*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يجرحني ويقول دموعكـ غاليه...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اندماج الارواح...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طفلي الصغير وحشتيني

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حنين ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لغة الصمت ابلغ لغات الكلام ...*

----------


## همسة ألم

عنوآن يومي

أنتظار مكآلمه ..!!

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كاس شاي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فطور الصباح*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*على قدر حب المرأة يكون انتقامها  ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اختناق ورده........*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* 'المرأة قد تصفح عن الخيانة ولكنها لا تنساها*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*احببت [ الحب  ] فأ ستقبلني بالبرود.......!~*

----------


## شهد الأحزان

ـ الفكرة .. حلوووه

تسلمين يالغلا 

((البحر ))
الف شكر بنتظار الجديد 


تحاتتي 
ِشــ الأ ح ــ زــ ا هـــ نـ ـــ د

----------

همسة ألم (04-28-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طنش تعش

----------


## التوبي

*بـاوع للامـام وتـرك الماضي

وبرزق اليوم يا سيدوه كن راضي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*تمنيتك وصديت وبنسيانك تقاضيت!!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ليش كذا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آشتياق الظهر*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لثمت الصبح وبكيته ...*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

عوار رآس ..

----------

همسة ألم (04-28-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تتقاذفني الرياح

----------

همسة ألم (04-28-2011)

----------


## همسة ألم

ثمآله في النهـــــآر ...

----------


## فرح

بنتظااار الفرج ونور الحجه (عج)

----------


## همسة ألم

جنونُ فجرٌ ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جمعة الخير*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جور الزمن*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رحلة عمــــــــــــر ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آشتياق الى سكن*

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

تعبت من الدنيا

----------


## ورده محمديه

*النوم سلطان خخخ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اين المرسى؟؟*

----------


## التوبي

*ملان  و زعلان
من ويش ماني عرفان
في نفسي صايره ضيقه
حتى من نفسي خجلان
حتى اليوم لا ما شاركت
لكتب يقراء من العنوان
أنام لا ماني نعسان
أكل لا ماني جوعان
أسأل ربي يفرّج
ويتشافا حضي التعبان
ما كنت أنا متعوّد
قرب النت أجلس سأمان*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عيون حراس!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*تـــــــــــــــأمل*

----------


## همسة ألم

لوحة فنآن ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صحوة ضمير*

----------


## همسة ألم

بين يوم وليلة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مفارق حبيب ..~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رحيل*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

* تفكير مشتت !!!
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شموع من حنين ..~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*هدوء وعواصف*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اعجاب المرء بنفسه دليل على ضعف عقله.*

----------


## أموله

مللُ !

----------


## ورده محمديه

*القدر المحتوم*

----------


## التوبي

*يوم عمل*

----------


## همسة ألم

غذا يومٌ جديد

----------


## ورده محمديه

*وانكشف الستار*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وبعد ما انتهيت ...   << النفس طويل*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*كفوف الحنان " 
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انكساااااار ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ترقب المجهول*

----------


## همسة ألم

إختلاسُ نظر

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وجع من غير دموع*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*تصآدم !!!!*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انين القلب ...*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رسمتك بقلبي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يومي آنتظار*

----------


## همسة ألم

يوم بلا لون


<<  مثل العاده

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الا ما يقدر وجودك لا تعظم غيابه*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*سفرة ام البنين ..عليها السلام*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ام البنين ااهواها وعتاب لي وياها ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أم البنين ياباب الحوائج*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ليس كل سقوط نهايه ................ فسقوط المطر أجمل بدايه*

----------


## ليلاس

*الخوف من الغذ ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خيال واسع*

----------


## همسة ألم

ترقبٌ مخيف ... :(

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*توسـل بإم البنين*

----------


## همسة ألم

سفرة آم البنين ..

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربة الاحساس ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*روح الانتظار*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*رسمتك بقلبي*

----------


## الكليم

*                                   الخوف من الغد*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*لصمتي حكايـــــــــــه ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*خيااااااااااال ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*جرح الحبيب لا ضماد لهُ....................!~ْ*

----------


## همسة ألم

أريد آن آتثبت بقوه

----------


## همسة ألم

ياقلب يهجر خليله ...

----------


## أموله

*...... ~*
*بدآية ~*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*فرااااااااغ عاطفي*

----------


## همسة ألم

صلاااااه مفردهـ  :huh:

----------


## أموله

نكِد :!

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شين وقوة عين !!*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

إن مرت الايام ولم تروني فهذه مشاركاتي فـتذكروني ، وان غبت ولم تجدوني أكون وقتها بحاجة للدعاء فادعولي

----------


## أموله

*:)) ونإسه ..~*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*العديم من احتاج من اللئيم...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الخير بوجهك

----------


## أموله

دعاء .. !

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربة الاحساس*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبر وفرج*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*العقل يهاب مالا يهاب السيف .!*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مفتاح وقفل ,,]!*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بركة سباحة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عشـــــــــق بعنف !*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايامها اينعت

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الهروب من المستحيل]!~ْ*

----------


## أموله

[ [ .. احلإم ورديه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*دنيا مصالح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

التعيسه

----------


## ورده محمديه

*المهمومه*

----------


## التوبي

*سئمان متسند على الجدران*

----------


## همسة ألم

*لون حيآنك بألوان أنت تختارها ..*

----------


## همسة ألم

*أشكركم بعدد النجوم لوجودكم الراااااااائع 

جدا فرحت لمشاركاتكم*

----------


## أموله

حنين ‘

----------


## ورده محمديه

*الغيره..]!~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
بيت الله نور الحياة*

----------


## ليلاس

*مآ أصصصعب الـانتظآإر ..~*

----------


## همسة ألم

شعور حب مكسور*

----------


## NISPIRO

البحث عن اصدقائي القدامة,,,   :amuse: 
تحياتي

nispiro

----------

همسة ألم (06-26-2011)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عيد ميلاد.......*

----------


## NISPIRO

> *عيد ميلاد.......*



عـيــد مـيــلاد ســعــيــد 

مبــروكــــ ,,, 


تحياتي

nispiro

----------

أنيـ القلب ـن (06-27-2011)

----------


## همسة ألم

كذبات آبريل هههه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
نور الدنيآ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سائرة و احمل همي معي في كفي

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مذكرة شخص مجهووول !**!**!*

----------


## أموله

صِداع !

----------


## همسة ألم

يومٌ مميز ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
إمامي الكآظم لآتردني خائبة*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*محتاااااااره...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
مبعث نبوي*

----------


## أموله

. . . . . 


فـراغغ

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غموووووووووض...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
هدوووء
*

----------


## همسة ألم

خيبه آمل ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*امطري يا سماء حلمي ..]!~*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قطار الحياة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*كلام من صمت ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ورقة مشقوقة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غدا ..افضل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أمل وشوق*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

صداع

----------


## همسة ألم

ضيقة بدون إستآذان*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
شمس ليومٍ جديد ~..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

احلام من سرااااااب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*

عشش الزوجية ~
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*[ طال الصبر ولـ شوفة المحبوب حنينا ]*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفتى البريء

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شهر الخير والغفران*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأمل الموعود

----------


## ورده محمديه

*][ سيد القلب ][*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*غصات الالم*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*لحظة مشاعر.....*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*ښٺبقىآ عِشقِاً يُمزقنِي ۈهُم لآيشعرُۈنْ* «

----------


## حامي الشريعة

الرحمة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*زَحمةْ أَشوآآقْ*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عوضوك بغيآبي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربة الاحساس ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*دعـآء لآينقطع (:*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*صراع مع الامل*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عيدي غيييييييييييييييييييييير ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مُـبـع'ـثـَـرههِ مـشـًـآإع'ـِـِري ="|*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شموع تنطفي ...*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*امواج البحـــــــــــــر...*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

الصمت سلاح الاقوياء

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بعض الجروح...

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شوق للمنتدى ،،*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اظفر مكسور

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربـــــــــــــــه...*

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_القلم   سيد  الأسرار_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
الرضـآ روحي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*حَتىَ و أَنتَ { هناك }..!
لا شَيء يُنافِسُكَ { هنا }..!
♥*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صفحه بيضه

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*شمعه تحترق من اجل الأخرين ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تفريج هم يآرب ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حبة فاصوليا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
فطور ممتع  ..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*رحلة الم..!*

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*دمعة  قهر*

----------


## كلِمَة

فراغ نفسي

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*((عاصفه من العاطفه..*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*مكسووووووووووووووورة الخاطر*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

إبتسامه ^_^

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أملـ و تفاؤلـ*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ثلجه دايبة

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## بحر الشوق

ههههههههههههههه


الامل حكاية

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## @Abu Ali@

* إبتسامه بخط عريض ^_____^ .*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*غربــــــــــــة..*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
أشتياق لحجاج بيت الله*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*صمت*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ولآية لـ أميري علي ..*

----------

همسة ألم (01-06-2012)

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*؛ .
.
عظم الله لنا ولكم الأجر بإستشهاد غريب طوس الإمام الرضا عليه السلام .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
آشتياق الى زيآرة الحسين وآل الحسين في كربلاء ..*

----------


## قلب زينب الصبور

دماء طاهرة ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشتاقة للزيارة

----------


## عنيده

بـدآية جَـديدة ~

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*وحيده..~*

----------


## لمعة

وحدو ربنا وصلو على نبينا 

لااله الاالله محمد رسول الله 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------

